# Zaza



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Zaza with 16 and 6 last night. :no:


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

damn making us look bad


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Zaza with 16 and 6 last night. :no:


Do you think he is a PF or C? I am not sure still. Still don't know why Orlando left him unprotected.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Zaza*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you think he is a PF or C? I am not sure still. Still don't know why Orlando left him unprotected.


I think he's a center personally. He's definitely tough enough to play center, and I don't think he has the speed or athleticism to play power forward. From what I recall, he had a difficult time even dunking the ball despite being about 7 feet tall.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Zaza*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Do you think he is a PF or C? I am not sure still. Still don't know why Orlando left him unprotected.


Hmm... good question. I would say in most cases and matchups he would be a C. I think he is quick enough to handle most all centers even though he doesn't jump very well. 

And these days since most teams do some form of zoning anyway, he could probably get away with playing PF many times but probably wouldn't be able to guard many of the quicker PFs.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

I don't know, either, why Orlando let him go instead of Andrew DeClercq. It would've made much more sense.

Letting Zaur go will be something Orlando will regret, I think for a long time.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*That*

and letting Varejao go was a huge mistake. Varejao is going to surprise a lot people this year. He is probably one of the most exciting rookies to come along in a while and should be defensive nightmare for opposing teams.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

zaza last night

11/ 3 bounds.... 20 minutes.. 4/4


this is a preseason game..



lets hope he doesn't make us look stupid and gets too good


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I know it's still early on in the preseason, but guess who's leading the league in rebounding as of right now? None other than Drew Gooden.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I know it's still early on in the preseason, but guess who's leading the league in rebounding as of right now? None other than Drew Gooden.


gooden:sour:zaza :sour: 





















:|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I know it's still early on in the preseason, but guess who's leading the league in rebounding as of right now? None other than Drew Gooden.


I think letting Gooden go was a good idea, but they should have kept Zaza and Varejao, because Howard is eventually going to be a Center, not a PF. 

Gooden, I think needed a change of scenery, but I am still astounded to how they just gave away the other two, with no rhyme or reason. Both are going to be servicable big people, in this league.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I think letting Gooden go was a good idea, but they should have kept Zaza and Varejao, because Howard is eventually going to be a Center, not a PF.
> ...


Good post. I completely agree. I fully expect Gooden to have a great year in Cleveland and everyone will say what a dumb trade it was for Orlando, but if Battie stays healthy I think it'll turn out to be a good trade. Drew needs a change of scenery, like you said. I also would've liked to have held onto Varejao and Zaza.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Somewhat OT, but Varejao got 16 and 12 in just 22 minutes for the Cavs tonight . Imagine, we could conceivably have Varejao and Zaza instead of Bradley and Kasun .


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

Just to cheer people up, Howard has looked far better than Okafor. Apparently. I wouldn't know. :yes:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

At least one former Magic player isn't making us look stupid. Thank God we let go of Britton Johnsen...









3.5 ppg on 25% shooting in 17.5 minutes per game for the Hornets this preseason. :laugh:


----------

